# Can I walk on this ceiling



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I walk on this? It's plaster, mesh, ans some sort of cement


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

No. I dont see your pic but we have similar celings at work.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

For at least a brief moment you can.:whistling2:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I walked on the old plaster and lath ceilings many times. The type I am talking about had 1 1/2" black iron channel as the main runners and 3/4" channel as the crosses. The metal lath was tied to the 3/4" cross channels. You tried not to step directly on the metal lath and plaster. As long as the ceiling was in good condition, I never had a problem. Of course that was a long time ago and I weighed less


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Only step close to hanger wires and on larger frame members and you will be fine. Don't put your foot in the middle of a field of mesh.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Buy some plywood and mitigate your risk.
If it's black iron you should be fine.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I walked a scrawled around on those ceilings for years. Never had any problems.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I walked on the old plaster and lath ceilings many times. The type I am talking about had 1 1/2" black iron channel as the main runners and 3/4" channel as the crosses. The metal lath was tied to the 3/4" cross channels. You tried not to step directly on the metal lath and plaster. As long as the ceiling was in good condition, I never had a problem. Of course that was a long time ago and I weighed less


Same here, they had a real rough surface and was a killer on the knees. 
I wore knee and elbow/arm guards that are made for roller blading.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ill upload a picture of it. For some reason the mobile ap kept crashing. 

But I choose to hold off on that part of the work, till I can get some wood to be a little safer.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude I was on a ceiling exactly like that in providence. 50' above the ground below. Running 18-2 for dimming the replacement led fixtures. And bypassing the ballasts. 
At first I was nervous, but I stayed on the mains,and not directly on the plaster.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup, love crawling across that stuff.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i am going back with a few boards, and going that route. 

As much as i would love to just walk across it, my luck i would go through the ceiling.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


>


I have been through one of those running LV for cameras. I kept my weight on the heavy iron. Being light though helped.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> i am going back with a few boards, and going that route.
> 
> As much as i would love to just walk across it, my luck i would go through the ceiling.


I'm about a buck thirty five so I never worried.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

im only 135, and I am pretty sure it can hold me. 

But there is a lot of bad **** if i fall.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Stay on the mains, go slow and you're golden. I walk in the modern equivalent of this frequently too: drywall screwed to hat track wired to carrying channel supported by hanger wires. I walk only on the carrying channel, as close to the hanger wires as possible. I'm about 145 lbs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I ended up laying boards. Worked great!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Can I walk on this? It's plaster, mesh, ans some sort of cement


Nooooo!!!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

only if you are a


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

One of the benefits of being in the 200+ club is avoiding crap like this.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Ink&Brass said:


> One of the benefits of being in the 200+ club is avoiding crap like this.


Me too!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

You keep that, I'll take the concrete cutting ditch digging work instead, :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ink&Brass said:


> One of the benefits of being in the 200+ club is avoiding crap like this.


240 lbs here......no way I'm going into a ceiling like that.:no:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, us skinny guys make smaller holes when we fall through  .


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> Yeah, us skinny guys make smaller holes when we fall through  .


You don't seem to bounce as much when you hit the floor either. :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish i took more pics of the job. 

It is a building from late 1800s, that they melt down metals, to make brass. 

then they sell the brass to all sorts of companies. the place is huge!

Even has the old 4x4 wooden floors


----------

